# Antonio Casimir Cartellieri - concerti for winds



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Antonio Casimir Cartellieri (1772-1807)
Concerto for 2 Clarinets and Orchestra in B flat major
Allegro aperto for Clarinet and Orchestra in B flat major
Concerto for Flute and Orchestra in G major
Dieter Klöcker and Sandra Arnold, clarinets
Kornelia Brandkamp, flute
Pavel Pranti/Czech Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra
MDG Gold MDG 901 0960-5

*Recorded in formats DVD-Audio and DVD-Video (no picture)

Cartellieri was born in Danzig, and worked in Vienna, more or less on a parallel track to Beethoven (but with considerably less success). The provided notes mention some stylistic elements suggestive of both Haydn and Beethoven but also things that would be echoed by Mendelssohn. In the main, his music followed its own path, in the avant garde of his time. Slightly younger than Beethoven, he died early in that man's 'middle-period'. Whatever path his music would have taken, it ended in the abyss.

The music in the recordings here is delightful. The double concerto is charming, and Klöcker is in fine form in the Allegro aperto. I usually have hearing problems with flute pieces, but I had none with this one; it's lovely.

*The recordings are playable in DVD-Audio and DVD-Video, stereo and 5.1 formats. Most of you can hear the music on your computer, if not elsewhere. By the looks of the listing at amazon.com, it is also available in CD Redbook format.


----------

